# [Singaporean NR] Wong Chong Wen 12.61 square-1 single



## guysensei1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lol that cube shape, lol those lockups


----------



## Genesis (Jul 31, 2016)

Shameless self promotion


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Genesis said:


> Shameless self promotion


You are like, the last vestige of my profile pic meme, change it pls lol


----------

